# Erreur 124 ipod classic



## kikitch666 (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vous explique mon probleme: 
J'ai un pc avec windows xp. (c'est peu etre ca le probleme héhé)
lorsque je branche mon ipod classic 80Go sur le port usb à l'ouverture de itunes, le pod se déconnecte et un message appararait erreur 124. Il m'est impossible de me connecter et donc d'ajouter la moindre chanson et photo...
j'ai installé la derniere version d'itunes mais j'ai pas la derniere version du firmware... je pensais qu'en l'installant le problemen serait résolu mais mon pod ne veux rien savoir il se déconnecte tout le temps! 

merci d'avance a vous tous pour vos réponses avant que je fasses un frisbee du pod!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

T'as changé de port USB ? Sur un autre ordi ?

Essaie de restaurer le iPod.


----------



## kikitch666 (19 Août 2008)

je te remercie pour ton conseil, c'est tres bete mais j'ai une prise ubs défectueuse...
en choisissant une autre ca marchait du 1er coup!
merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Ouai ça arrive.
Si c'est un port USB en façade, tu peux ouvrir le panneau latéral et vérifier que tout est bien connecté sur la carte mère. Si c'est le cas, ton connecteur/gestionnaire USB doit être HS.


----------

